# Aponogetons with Peace Lily filter



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey just thought I would display this. If anyone has any suggestions please feel free to comment. I have not decided about the finished look yet. like substrate or wood etc. I have to paint the background and the conduit hoop holding up the light above the lily filter. The cups and the plastic shoe boxes have clay based topsoil capped with tank gravel. It is kind of a toe in the water attempt to have a soil based tank. I am thinking once the bulbs get going, and I get the back of the tank and light rack painted, maybe soil & black sand.

However I am open to suggestion.



















Cheers
Kirk


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I have nothing much to suggest, but I gotta say, nice picture of the idea of using Peace Lilies to filter water. Brilliant idea to clean water. I'd say soil and black sand is good.. Some driftwood pieces in the center; gotta experiment.. Looks like you are growing your plants emersed first, eh? 

-Will


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

actually the tank is full of water, and the plastic containers and cups have dirt/rock in them so I can keep flexible in what I want to do with the tank without redoing everything.


----------



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you have the Spathiphyllums anchored in the filter?


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I have the peace lillys in gravel, the HOB filter is some kind of penguin filter that I received with the tank second hand. The filter came with these open top baskets that slide into the filter. I put course tank gravel in the bottoms and "planted" the Spathiphyllums towards the top with more gravel. It works out pretty slickly i would have to say.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Just thought I would post some update photos, so far so good, the peace lilly cuttings have rooted into the filter. The ivy really enjoys the light ad has grown many new leaves.

Most importantly the aponogetons have taken off. I just removed them from the plastic tubs and trays that were pictured earlier. I put a shallow layer (about 2 cm) of mud under the sand and planted the sprouted bulbs into the sand.

I also changed the way the light hangs above the filters, I used conduit hardware to attach the light fixture to the conduit. A simple fix that looks much better than the previous version.

thanks for looking feel free to comment.

take care
Kirk


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am thinking of doing a filter like this on my wife's 55 gallon tank and had a few questions.
1 what do you use for substrate to plant the lilies in?
2 how do you keep the substrate from washing out of the filter? 

Thanks


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for your interest,

1. the lilies are rooted in just plain aquarium gravel, which is in a filter basket that was initially meant to house some other type of media. if you open the picture up and zoom in a bit you will see the baskets and gravel. The filter itself was a marineland penguin that was meant to have bio-wheels and a lid.










Hope the picture clarifies the setup for you. keep in mind that the baskets slide in and out of the main filter.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is an update...

The roots have grown through nicely and are nice and white.

Cheers

Kirk


----------

